
Proposed Parole for International Entrepreneurs to Stay in the US Needs Comments - impish19
http://www.regulations.gov/document?D=USCIS-2015-0006-0001
======
impish19
USCIS is proposing new rules that grants parole to International Entrepreneurs
to stay in and operate from the US, but these rules aren't perfect. Here are a
few flaws:

1\. Your startup would have to have raised $345k from 'qualified investors' or
$100k from federal/state grants (difficult for bootstrappers to leverage this)

2\. Should have created 10 jobs for Americans in 2 years

3\. This parole will be granted for 2 years, and then extended by another 3,
but after that there's no provision to let founders stay.

4\. You need to have at least 15% stake in your company (which can be easy
initially but could get diluted going ahead, specially with multiple founders)

USCIS is accepting comments on this proposal till Oct 17. You can do your part
by stating personal anecdotes or easy to imagine plausible examples to suggest
improvements to the rules.

